#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  An effective advertising compaign

## Lorraine

Hi all,

To carry out an effective marketing campaign a company should follow certain steps. They can be identified as follows.

You need to start the process by writing a comprehensive marketing plan that includes a specific advertising budget. You need to identify your target audience and also select the appropriate advertising medium. Your plan should ascertain risks, the estimated return on investment and have a review process put into place.

What are the suggestions that you can add to make a effective marketing compaign?

----------

